
DMCA goes after Twitch streamers’ clips - jdnordy
https://twitter.com/twitchsupport/status/1269851779790929921
======
jdnordy
I don’t really understand why DMCA thinks this is necessary. Twitch streamers
playing an artists’ music while they stream can only help an artist in my
mind.

